# Goldfische füttern



## Lucy (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

In den nächsten Wochen sollen 6 Goldis bei uns einziehen. Kann ich die mit folgendem artgerecht zufüttern: 

1. Frostfutter (rote, schwarze, weiße Mülas, Krill / Mysis, Daphnien, Cyclops, Artemia, Miesmuschelfleisch, Herzmuschelfleisch, Fischeier, Calanus...), denn davon hab ich noch sehr viel im Gefrierfach für die Aquarienfische. Ich dachte vielleicht ein- oder zweimal die Woche 2 aufgetaute, abgespülte Würfel?

2. Grüne Flocken (mit Spirulina und Chlorella) gemischt mit normalen Flocken. Dachte an 5 Tage die Woche 2 mal eine kleine Portion. 

3. Alle zwei Wochen ein paar Haferflocken o.ä. 

4. Ab und an ein paar Teichsticks, wenn ich kleine Portionen zu kaufen kriege (_ich halte eigentlich nicht viel von Fertigfutter_). 

5. Finden sie ja sicher auch so einiges im Teich zum Futtern, oder?

*?*​
Ich habe gerade ein paar meiner überschüssigen Red Fire Zwerggarnelen in den Teich gesetzt und hoffe auf rege Vermehrung. Sind die den Goldis zu klein oder kann ich die als Zusatzfutter mit einrechnen? Ausserdem hab ich Hyalella Azteka - sind die als Futter geeignet oder zu klein?

Ich möchte nicht zu viel füttern, damit die Vermehrung sich in Grenzen hält und das Teichwasser nicht leidet. Wir möchten den Besatz möglichst niedrig halten. Vielleicht kommen wir dann auch ohne Filter aus.


----------



## katja (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Goldfische füttern*

hallo lucy!

zum futter kann ich dir nix sagen, wir füttern selbst nur sehr wenig, dann aber fertigfutter... 

6 goldis und ihr hofft dass sich die vermehrung in grenzen hält???   

wie gesagt, wir füttern auch nur sehr wenig, aber gestern haben wir schon wieder die ersten minijungfische entdeckt.....   
nachdem wir vor einem monat ca. 40 kleine vom letzten sommer rausgefangen haben  

es muss definitiv ein sonnenbarsch her!!!


----------



## Lucy (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Goldfische füttern*

Hallo Katja,
wie oft und wieviel füttert ihr denn? 
In einem länger eingefahrenen Teich ist sicher viel Kleinzeugs zum Fressen, oder? Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob man überhaupt füttern muß. 

Das mit der Vermehrung ist wirklich ein Problem. Aber EINEN Sonnenbarsch? Das sind doch auch Gruppentiere, oder nicht?

Fürs Aquarium gibt es ja viele Möglichkeiten, wenn man zum Beispiel zu viele Guppys hat. Da gibt es einige Schwarmfische, die die Jungen fressen und auch ihren eigenen Laich. Da kommen kaum Jungfische durch. So etwas bräuchte man auch für den Teich. 
  Alles was ich bisher gefunden habe, vermehrt sich selber zu schnell. 

Aber mein Mann möchte halt Goldfische und ich hätte gern __ Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge. Aber die spielen alle Karnickel. 
Eine Lösung hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## katja (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Goldfische füttern*

guten morgen lucy!

wir füttern so jeden zweiten tag ca. 1 el von dem gemischten fertigfutter.
es gibt sicher auch genug teichlinge die ihre goldis gar nicht füttern. wie du sagst, in einem guten, eingefahrenen system finden sie (wahrscheinlich) genug.
ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass egal, wie oft oder was man füttert, die sich trotzdem vermehren wie die karnickel!!!  
dass __ sonnenbarsche schwarmfische sind, weiß ich nicht wirklich    aber es gibt etliche hier, die bewußt EINEN halten, damit dieser sich nicht wiederum unkontrolliert vermehrt.....   deshalb würde ich mir natürlich auch nur EINEN halten wollen!


----------



## wp-3d (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Goldfische füttern*



			
				Lucy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> In den nächsten Wochen sollen 6 Goldis bei uns einziehen. Kann ich die mit folgendem artgerecht zufüttern:
> 
> ...



Hallo Lucy

Verfüttern kanst du alles aus deiner Auflistung, was den Aquarienfischen schmeckt mögen auch die Goldfische. Sie müssen das Futter erst einmal kennenlernen, daher am Anfang nur kleine Portionen anbieten und von weiten beobachten (Fluchtreflex bei Eingewöhnung)ob sie dieses annehmen. Eigentlich reichte erst die 2. Woche nach dem Einsetzen, da du aber schon deine Red Fire eingesetzt hast ist es ratsam die Goldfische mit abwechselungsreichen Futter von den Garnelen abzulenken.

Vermehrung der Red Fire im Teich mit Fischen kann nur gelingen wenn ein sehr dichter Pflanzenbewuchs unter Wasser besteht, in den die Fische nicht hineinschwimmen können. Auch ein 3 cm langer __ Goldfisch kann deine Garnelen verputzen.

Ebenfalls das gleiche bei den Hyalella Azteka (Kampfkrebs). Dieser braucht den gleichen Lebensraum wie unser Bachflohkrebs, daher feinen Perlkies auf dem Bodengrund ca.5-10cm.(fördert auch das Biologische Gleichgewicht im Teich) sonst werden sie auch bald nicht mehr da sein.

Da diese Garnelen und Krebse im Aquarium schon sehr schlecht zu sehen sind, wirst du sie im Teich wahrscheinlich nie zu Gesicht bekommen.
Wie hast du es mit der Überwinterung gedacht? fast unsichtbare Tiere aus einem Teich fangen? das dürfte schwer werden.
Ich habe einmal einen Züchter kennengelernt der hat eine Population Red Fire in seinem Minigartenteich, zusätzlich eine Aquarienheizung damit das Wasser Eisfrei bleibt. Es klappt sehr gut die Tiere haben eine tiefrote Färbung und und vermehren sich ständig.

Zur Bezeichnung Kampfkrebs: es soll einmal ein Züchter gegeben haben, der es Leid war, das die Vepackungen nach dem Versand oft beschädigt waren. Nachdem er die Päckchen mit einer grossen Beschriftung !!! Vorsicht Kampfkrebse !!! versehen hatte sollen die Schäden nachgelassen haben ???

Viele Grüsse Werner


----------



## jochen (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Goldfische füttern*

Hallo Lucy,

Du brauchst meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nichts füttern, zumindest nicht die Goldis.

Selbst in einen neuen Teich versorgen sich die Fische selbst, es gibt genügend Futter das von selbst in den Teich kommt.

Ich denke mal wenn du aber nicht zufütterst wird wie von Werner schon beschrieben nicht viel von deinen Garnelen übrigbleiben.

Persönlich würde ich nicht dazu raten Garnelen zumindest keine red Fire einzusetzen, sie werden dir wahrscheinlich im Winter erfrieren, und das kann doch nicht Sinn der Sache sein. Rausfischen aus deinen Teich wird  wenn überhaupt möglich eine große Arbeit werden. 

Bei mir am Teich wird überhaupt nicht gefüttert, den Fischen geht es trotzdem so denke ich sehr gut.


----------



## Steingarnele (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Goldfische füttern*



			
				Lucy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe gerade ein paar meiner überschüssigen Red Fire Zwerggarnelen in den Teich gesetzt und hoffe auf rege Vermehrung. Sind die den Goldis zu klein oder kann ich die als Zusatzfutter mit einrechnen? Ausserdem hab ich Hyalella Azteka - sind die als Futter geeignet oder zu klein?




Hallo Lucy,

das mit den Neocaridina heteropoda var. red und deren Vermehrung im Teich kannst du wohl vergessen. Da müsstest du schon min. 100 Stück auf deine 3000 Liter rein tun, da sie ja nur kurze Zeit nach der Häutung fortpflanzungsfähig sind. Ich hatte am Anfang auch 10 Stück im 54 Liter Becken, Vermehrung gleich Null, die Weibchen haben immer die Eier verloren. Dann hab ich sie in ein 12 Liter Becken gesetzt, und schon ging es run.
Wenn die Fische die Garnelen schon nicht fressen, werden sie sie sicher Tod beissen. Junge Red Cherry haben auch nur eine Grösse von 1,5mm, wenn dann ein Filter im Teich, ohne Schutz ist, werden sie schön zerhackt.
Mit den Krebsen wird das wohl nicht anders laufen. 

nur grob dazu


----------



## jochen (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Goldfische füttern*

Hi Matze,

mal ne Frage nebenbei, wieviele Zwerggarnelen sollte man mindestens in einen 54 Ltr. Becken halten um auf Nachwuchs zu hoffen?

Ich halte momentan 15 in einen 54er, reicht das?...oder soll ich aufstocken?


----------



## Lucy (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Goldfische füttern*

Danke für euer Antworten. Werde das mit dem Füttern mal antesten, wenn die Goldis da sind. Wollte nur wissen, ob die unbedingt dieses spezielle Teichfutter brauchen, oder ob sie bei meine Innenfischen mitessen dürfen. 

Zu den Zwerggarnelen: Ich habe sooo viele, die sind eigentlich als Snack für die Goldis gedacht. Mittlerweile wohnen die in allen drei Aquarien und werden immer mehr. Selbst in dem Becken mit Platys und Welsen. Die Kampfkrebse wollte ich auch so alle Weile mal als Zusatzfutter in den Teich geben. Ob die eine Vermehrungschance haben bei den vielen Räubern, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Aber vermehren tun die sich schon in den Becken im Haus ausreichend. 

@Steingarnele - es könnte sein, daß in deinem 54l Becken etwas nicht stimmte. Bei mir vermehren die Red Fire sich in allen Becken. Im großen kommen natürlich weniger Tiere durch. Im Teich hab ich schon beobachtet, daß die sich ans Futtern machen. Warum sollten sie sich dort nicht vermehren? Könnte nur sein, daß sie Probleme kriegen mit der Umstellung, weil das Teichwasser etwas weicher ist, als das im Aquarium.


@Katja - Schwarmfische sind die __ Barsche nicht, aber Einzelgänger? Ich kenn die Tiere nicht, es würde mich schon interessieren. Oder man nimmt nur 2-3 Weibchen ¿ (Ironie) Wie groß müssen die Goldis sein, damit die nicht mehr als Futter angesehen werden?

@Jochen - wenn die Bedingungen stimmen, vermehren sich auch 15 Garnelen. Eigentlich braucht man nur ein Männchen und ein Weibchen.  Kann sein, daß sie sich erst eingewöhnen müssen. Hast du ausser denen noch Fische oder so im Becken?


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Goldfische füttern*

Hallo Lucy,

bei weiblichen Tieren bekommt man eher mal Probleme mit Laichverhärtung.
Ich habe ebenfalls nur einen Sonnenbarsch (zufällig ein Männlein, denn damals kannte ich den Unterschied bei denen noch nicht) im Teich und könnte mir vorstellen, dass auch in der Natur nicht jeder Sonnenbarschmann eine Sonnenbarschfrau abbekommt. 

Für 3000 Liter reicht m.M.n. einer, sonst gibt das auf Dauer Streß durch die Revierbildung, zumindest wenn man 2 Männchen erwischt!
In der Datenbank/Lexikon gibts noch ein paar Infos zu den Sonnenbarschen oder auch - defekter Link entfernt -.
Das Video ist klasse. 

Sie fressen alles, was noch ins Maul passt.


----------



## Steingarnele (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Goldfische füttern*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Matze,
> 
> mal ne Frage nebenbei, wieviele Zwerggarnelen sollte man mindestens in einen 54 Ltr. Becken halten um auf Nachwuchs zu hoffen?
> 
> Ich halte momentan 15 in einen 54er, reicht das?...oder soll ich aufstocken?



Hallo Jochen mein Freund,  


also 20 Stück würde ich da schon rein machen, wenn du viele Pflanzen, und verstecke in dem Becken hast. Brauchst ja nur zu beobachten, ob die Weibchen die Eier austragen, oder in den 4-6 Wochen verlieren. Meine Amanos haben jetzt auch wieder Eier, nur macht die Aufzucht viel zuviel Arbeit mit dem Brackwasser.


----------



## Lucy (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Goldfische füttern*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lucy,
> 
> bei weiblichen Tieren bekommt man eher mal Probleme mit Laichverhärtung.




  das will ich natürlich auch nicht. Mh - so ganz gefällt mir der Gedanke mit dem __ Barsch noch nicht. Vielleicht doch einen Raubfisch fürs Aquarium und den dann mit Goldfischen und __ Moderlieschen füttern. :? 

Ist doch nicht so einfach ein Stück Natur nachzumachen.


----------

